# doggy Chariots



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

we have just ordered a couple of electric bikes so we can venture farther afield. Only fly (dog) in the ointment is our lovely Milo (cocker spaniel) who is now knocking on 15 and getting past long walks. Won't leave him in the van. we've been looking online at these doggy chariots, aka child bike trailers, and they look interesting. seem to have rave reviews from users. anyone tried them with an electric bike? do they make you feel unstable? are they bumpy for the dog? do we need a man walking ahead with a red flag?

http://t.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_cages_carriers/biking_accessories/bike_trailers/291292

There are others on the market, but this gives a feel of it.

Milo is stone deaf, poor soul, but loves his excursions. This could be a great solution. Any thoughts?

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think it sounds great

We saw loads of bikes with dog trailers in Germany 

Sadly our hound needs to run with the bike

At 71/2 stone going on 8

We don't have the peddle power :lol: 

And he is still young enough and we are not

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lesley

I would get one with the biggest wheels you can find. That will smooth out the bumps compared to small wheels. Fat tyres would also be an advantage and you could run them at quite a low pressure to further cushion the mutt.

They are quite expensive though, and I wonder if Milo would ride in a rear carrier mounted "kennel"? He may be too big for that, but it wouldn't be too much trouble to convert a crate or something similar and tie him in with his harness.

Carrying his weight would not be a problem with the electric motor doing most of the work, and you would be able to reach back and stroke his ears if he got a bit restless.

Our dog is not much smaller _(perhaps 2" shorter and 5 - 8 pounds lighter)_ and she loves riding in her crate on the bike. Could be worth thinking about if yours isn't a particularly big Cocker.

Dave


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

we have a trailer we tow behind our electric bikes so our old girl can come with us, she is 39 kg so quite heavy but the bike and me cope quite well, most we used it was on Oleron , she likes to face backwards because if she faces forwards stones etc fly up off the rear wheel of the bike. she must like it because she jumps straight in as soon as its put on the bike. its much better taking her with us than leaving her in a warm van and she gets to go to the beach more often


French seem to find it amusing when we go past, expecting to see a child in it

cost us £30 off Ebay, bargain !!

John


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Interesting aside, this year in France we came across two sets of people with dogs in proper push buggies of the sort used for babies and young children.

I got the impression that these were specific doggy versions.

With out knowing the individual circumstances it did seem odd as neither dog appeared to be unfit or old,

Curiously one of these encounters was at St Denis d'Oleron and the other at a site in Vannes. 

Not encountered this before.


Davy


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We have an older Doggyride trailer that we have used for our ageing border collies when they were struggling with long walks. It converts to a push chair with a handle and we tended to use this rather than tow behind a bike. It meant the older pup could still join us and the younger dogs on walks but only get out for the best bits! We did have to find flat, easy paths as it's quite heavy, especially when full of dog!

We recently invested in a Burley Tail Wagon. This is much lighter and easier to tow or push. It was significantly more expensive but it's great.

You can see both if you google them. It's a pity you are not closer to us - you could have borrowed the Doggyride for a test ride!


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, came across these 'push chair for dogs' in our trawling. Basically a push chair for dogs, a sort of adaptation of this trailer. OK if you have a very old dog and want to take it for a walk I suppose.
Milo has a dog harness in the van that we Hitch to the iron bed frame, he's fine with that. Presumably we could use the harness inside the chariot to hold him in. Have emailed the bike manufacturers to confirm the connections are all ok. 
Am quite excited by this as we have previously been limited to the confines of our van because poor old dog cannot manage the ten mile walks of yore. The bikes are a new step for us and it would be great to include Milo in our trips.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

My brother bought one of these for a fiver at our local car boot. His wife refused to go out on the bikes with the dog in it.
He sold it on ebay and got about £40.
So might be worth trying your local car boot.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

I've been thinking about one of these. Our Dally has only got three legs, so can't run for too long. I think he'd love a trailer. The only concern is, does anyone know how small they fold down to? Do they take up a lot of room in the van?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We have had one now for about 6 years, carried our old schnauzer on our first trip to Ile de Re 
we first saw them in use at Le Touquet

Its been orth its weight in gold and is now still much loved by three miniature schnauzers, its battered and beaten having toppled over twice on cobbles! Mad driver and now we now how the lads on the TDF feel lol.

It was about £40 off ebay and is a chinese job I suspect. Folds up flat and wheels come off it stows in the van garage on a shelf.

Would love to invest in a lightweight one but just seen the cost of some - ouch!

They seems to hire and sell them in some cycle shops in France and since we have had ours see more and more of them


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

think ours is about 15 kg but like lisab the wheels come off and it folds flat enough to go under the bed, on ile de oleron shop wanted about €60 euros for 2 days or would sell it me for €160 told him where to go

john


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

Just come back from pre Tour trip trying our young dog out with bikes and trailer. 
We have electric bikes and took him out beside the bike with a springer attachment -great success so took our trailer so we could go further ( he's still too young to run far). Trailer not a success for him he'd rather run! But as far as the bikes go no problem at all hardly know it's on the back. Didn't need the electric on the flat and it's quite a heavy big wheeled one so I would go for it.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

We use a trailer for two dogs (10kg &7kg). I also tow with an AS electric bike.

No problems at all, certainly glad I've got the electric power on steep hills.

Ours is a product produced by Leopet - look on Amazon and eBay using 'dog bike trailer'. It was less than £70 and as stated folds flat for carriage. We do pad out the trailer for extra comfort.

Paul


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Dog trailer*

There is one on Ebay at the moment...bids at £27....today.

Sundial


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

*Doggy Chariots*

Heres one i knocked up using a RoadHound motorcyle dog carrier, its for our 4 year old Jack Russel Smiffy who is blind, it is big enough to carry our other dog of the same type.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I decided to look at doggie trailers out there and This is the same make busy bee only cheaper and free P & P in UK


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

john


----------

